# "testicular bill of rights"



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2019)

*(CNN)*A Georgia lawmaker is proposing a law that would make it an "aggravated assault" for men to have sex without a condom, and would require men to obtain permission from their sexual partner before seeking a prescription for V....a or similar erectile dysfunction drugs.

Democratic minority whip Dar'shun Kendrick announced her "testicular bill of rights" in a tweet on Monday, noting she'd instructed an aide to draft a bill.

Among her other proposals are requirements for* DNA testing at the sixth week of pregnancy to determine paternity, as well as requirements for the father to make immediate child support payments.* It would also ban vasectomy procedures in the state.

Finally, her bill would also introduce a 24-hour waiting period for men to buy any porn or sex toys in Georgia.

She highlighted the proposal during a radio interview on Georgia Public Broadcasting on Tuesday afternoon. "If the state of Georgia is going to be concerned with regulating women's reproductive rights, I think it's only fitting that we also do that for men's reproductive rights," she said, adding that her proposal "really is to draw attention to what I think is an absurdity."

'Testicular bill of rights' proposed in Georgia in objection to abortion bill moving through state legislature - CNN

-------------------------------------
its only fair!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 18, 2019)

More liberal idiocy.

Is this from a relative of AOC?


----------



## captkaos (Mar 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> *(CNN)*A Georgia lawmaker is proposing a law that would make it an "aggravated assault" for men to have sex without a condom, and would require men to obtain permission from their sexual partner before seeking a prescription for V....a or similar erectile dysfunction drugs.
> 
> Democratic minority whip Dar'shun Kendrick announced her "testicular bill of rights" in a tweet on Monday, noting she'd instructed an aide to draft a bill.
> 
> ...



I agree with the paternity verification at six weeks make "baby daddy" pay so I don't have too. No Paternity test when requested no Public assistance.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> *(CNN)*A Georgia lawmaker is proposing a law that would make it an "aggravated assault" for men to have sex without a condom, and would require men to obtain permission from their sexual partner before seeking a prescription for V....a or similar erectile dysfunction drugs.
> 
> Democratic minority whip Dar'shun Kendrick announced her "testicular bill of rights" in a tweet on Monday, noting she'd instructed an aide to draft a bill.
> 
> ...


I am sure that you and Dar'shun have enough problems getting laid. Don't even get me started on Stacy Abrams.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> *(CNN)*A Georgia lawmaker is proposing a law that would make it an "aggravated assault" for men to have sex without a condom, and would require men to obtain permission from their sexual partner before seeking a prescription for V....a or similar erectile dysfunction drugs.
> 
> Democratic minority whip Dar'shun Kendrick announced her "testicular bill of rights" in a tweet on Monday, noting she'd instructed an aide to draft a bill.
> 
> ...




Ms. Kendrick's new law is going to be really problemsome for her fellow libs.   Pornographers like Lawrence Flynt are huge contributors to her ideology, big supporters of the Clinton Crime Family as well.   To limit access to Smut would be a kick in the groin to her own party


----------



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2019)

I think if a man has sex without a condom he needs to


Toddsterpatriot said:


> More liberal idiocy.
> 
> Is this from a relative of AOC?



Hey you guys get to decide our reproduction systems , so its only fair to decide yours. 

*When you start having babies you can get a say, UNTIL then , nope, over your bodies. This is what you get for suppressing us females for centuries.*


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> I think if a man has sex without a condom he needs to
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


sorry its about killing a baby not reproduction,,,,

maybe you hookers need to keep your legs closed


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I think if a man has sex without a condom he needs to
> ...



Right, because the man has nothing to do with it.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


in most cases the man is never informed his child is being murdered


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 18, 2019)

I think the Republican leadership in the Georgia legislature should put this bill up to a vote immediately.   See what kind of support it has.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Are men forcing women to kill their children?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> I think if a man has sex without a condom he needs to
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Fuck off ya whiney twat.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 18, 2019)

Shouldnt this be in satire?
Wtf


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 18, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Shouldnt this be in satire?
> Wtf




No, the Georgia legislator is actually submitting the bill for the body's consideration.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 18, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldnt this be in satire?
> ...


It will get challenged and shot down.
What a load of bullshit.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



He knows when he is having unprotected sex.  But the women are “hookers” for fucking him?


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




well since they knew it too then yes they are hookers

and face it , you made another dumbass comment and got your ass handed to you,,,AGAIN,,,

I see a pattern developing,,,


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 18, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




I think you're right.   When this gets put up for a vote, I don't even see many Democrats voting "aye" on it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

Vastator said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



No, not what I said at all.    But how many times does the man refuse to pay child support?  

And progressive hunter seems to think it is all the woman's fault.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




I never said that and dont change the subject


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Right.    You work to get laid, don't use a condom (or fake using one) and it is all the woman's fault.  And I made a dumbass comment?

If you don't want to help raise a child, put a condom on or keep it in your pants.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



If they would just keep their legs closed it would all be ok, right?


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





on second thought as to child support,,,

the women has 9 months and 3 days to decide she doesnt want to support a child and the man has none,,,

maybe in the name of equality the man should have that same right


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




ass meet hand,,,


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Then stick around.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



My hand never met you.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


If he’s referring to the abortion; he’d be correct. Nothing another person does, or doesn’t do... Excuses the woman murdering her child.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Yeah... That’s really not good enough in this age of “equality”, and “equal rights”.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 18, 2019)

This bill may be a satirical attempt to draw attention to a serious problem with Georgia's treatment of women, but  Kendrick is right that men should not be denied the benefits of having Big Government make those pesky personal decisions for them.

Men do have a choice about whether or not to become a father. They just have to make it earlier, according their personal beliefs, of course.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> This bill may be a satirical attempt to draw attention a serious problem with Georgia's treatment of women, but  Kendrick is right that men should not be denied the benefits of having Big Government make those pesky personal decisions for them.
> 
> Men do have a choice about whether or not to become a father. They just have to make it earlier, according their personal beliefs, of course.


compared to a womens 9 months and 3 days men have no real choice on the matter of being a father

women bitch about equality while in this case they are the ones with the upper hand


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > This bill may be a satirical attempt to draw attention a serious problem with Georgia's treatment of women, but  Kendrick is right that men should not be denied the benefits of having Big Government make those pesky personal decisions for them.
> ...



They have a choice of a voluntary abortion, with no medical issues, up to 9 months and 3 days?


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


they have the choice up to 3 days after birth to give the child up and not be held responsible for their support,,,

men have zero choice


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > This bill may be a satirical attempt to draw attention a serious problem with Georgia's treatment of women, but  Kendrick is right that men should not be denied the benefits of having Big Government make those pesky personal decisions for them.
> ...



Men can always keep "it" in hand. Women only have "the upper hand" because they are ones left holding the bag. Georgia seems to have some draconian laws. It sounds like one of of those Big Government states.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


not true, read my  comment, women have until 3 days after birth to abandon the child


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



But no choice not to carry the pregnancy to term? Just to please the forced birthers.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




I will never understand how a women can murder her own child,,,and then claim a moral stance


----------



## Vastator (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


It’s easy. Women lie...


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



So wear a condom.   Or don’t fuck anyone you don’t want to raise a child with.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


True. But still not the point.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


equal rights is always an option


----------



## Vastator (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


It’s either a shared responsibility; or it isn’t. There is no principled argument to be made for sole authority, yet shared responsibility. If because the child is still in gestation the child, and all say are that of the woman, and the woman alone. So be it; it is hers, and hers alone from there on out, unless the man agrees to it to accept authority, and responsibility. But it must then be both offered, and accepted.

 It doesn’t become his responsibility because “she says so”. One cannot force responsibility upon someone, over that which they have no authority. Plain, and simple.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



It's because you do not understand the human gestational process.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


or maybe you will make any excuse to murder a baby


----------



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Have you ever been pregnant?  No, then you do not need to concern yourself with anyone's abortion, its really none of your business.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


listen to me you baby killing hag,,,,

DONT EVER TELL ME WHAT IS OR IS NOT MY BUSINESS,,,

you stop killing babies and I will stop calling you out for doing it

you dont want to get pregnant you should consider swallowing instead


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


How would a man even have the possibility of having a child if he keeps it in his pants?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Its really none of your business what the female down the street is doing with her pregnancy.  It none of your business, do you not understand , it's none of your business.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Another CRC who wants it to be about controlling women's bodies but gets all indignant if there's even a hint of controlling men's bodies.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

bodecea said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


a baby is not her body,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


baby killer


----------



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2019)

bodecea said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



That is where they should keep it unless the woman wants to play with it.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


so says the baby killer


----------



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I like to roast the little ones, like Mary in the war of the jews by Josephus.  Yum, I can just eat them right up.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


doesnt surprise me


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > This bill may be a satirical attempt to draw attention a serious problem with Georgia's treatment of women, but  Kendrick is right that men should not be denied the benefits of having Big Government make those pesky personal decisions for them.
> ...


Of course men have a choice about being a father...it's called keeping it zipped.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Then remove it and let the father gestate it.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2019)

From now on if a woman wants a baby, she will let the man know, or not, since we have sperm donors now.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

bodecea said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


ignorant,,,give men the same 9 months and 3 days that women have


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> From now on if a woman wants a baby, she will let the man know, or not, since we have sperm donors now.


women are to dumb to do that


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > From now on if a woman wants a baby, she will let the man know, or not, since we have sperm donors now.
> ...



You mean like this one: https://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/article/Houston-mom-gives-birth-to-sextuplets-3503935.php

yet she is married.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Ignorant to tell men to keep it zipped if they don't want to be a father?       We can see who the ignorant one is.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > From now on if a woman wants a baby, she will let the man know, or not, since we have sperm donors now.
> ...


 These jokes just write themselves, don't they?


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

bodecea said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


its ignorant because we are talking about after that happens,,,
try and keep up would ya,,,


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



That certainly seems to work for you.

Look, as long as you go around telling people what to do or sticking your nose in other people's business, don't get all worked up when they tell you to take a hike.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



So the OP (actual topic) is about 9 months and 3 days?


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


>



LMAO!!   Like women spend HALF as much time trying to get dick as men do trying to get pussy.

Your double standards are showing.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


>


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> >


but its not the men murdering the child,,,


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



And the women don't get pregnant by themselves.

Tell you what, junior, why don't you step up.  Rather than screaming at people and calling them names, go down to whatever clinic near you performs abortion.  Go inside and talk to a woman who is about to have an abortion.   Tell her she doesn't need to do that, as you will sign papers and adopt the child right now.   Tell her you will nurture and love the child, putting it first for the 18-20 years.   And then tell her she doesn't need to worry about a thing, since you will voluntarily cover all the medical costs for her pregnancy and delivery.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



But it is men out there pulling every trick they can to get into her pants.  And it is men refusing to wear a condom, or even worse, "stealthing" her.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


not true,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...






i did


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Which of those is not true?   Men certainly do pull every trick they can to get in her pants.

Many men certainly will refuse to wear a condom.

And "stealthing" is real.  (It is also grounds for rape charges in some place)


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



LMAO!!!     Suuure you did.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


thats just more reason for equal rights


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



No, not so fast.   YOu said "not true".  Which of those things are not true?


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


all of them


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



So you don't believe men will try anything to get laid?
You don't think some men refuse to wear condoms?
And you don't think "stealthing is real?

You cannot be that stupid.   You might be that egotistical, and continue to claim that they are not true, rather than admit you are wrong.  But surely you can't be that stupid.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


so youre saying any man would dope or rape a women to get laid??? those are tricks,,,very few men would do that

so your saying any man would refuse to wear a condom???  I woulkd say its very few that would do that and if the hooker lets him after he refuses then its as much here fault as his

so your saying any man any man would stealth???I am guess thats pulling the condom when shes not looking,,,again I think that would be very few men

so all that is not true and only describes a small portion of men


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Did I say "any"?   Really?   No.  I just said "men".


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


so you meant all men,,,got it


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> *(CNN)*A Georgia lawmaker is proposing a law that would make it an "aggravated assault" for men to have sex without a condom, and would require men to obtain permission from their sexual partner before seeking a prescription for V....a or similar erectile dysfunction drugs.
> 
> Democratic minority whip Dar'shun Kendrick announced her "testicular bill of rights" in a tweet on Monday, noting she'd instructed an aide to draft a bill.
> 
> ...



whats that based on.... the Democrat Atheist Satan bible?




.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Obviously you don't get it.   But that is not surprising.

You like to change what people actually say into what you want them to say.  Makes your part of the discussion easier.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




so why dont you tell me what you mean???

you said men do it,,,so is it all men??? or is it some men??? or is it a few men???

specifics matter


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



It is not all men.   Some men.   Just like your remarks about women were about some women.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




so 50% ???

and I was talking about the women that get abortions which is a very specific group


----------



## bodecea (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Annnnnnd...another one.....


----------



## bodecea (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Actually, many times it is......https://www.webmd.com/baby/news/20010320/number-1-cause-of-death-in-pregnant-women-murder


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

bodecea said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


so now you are calling abortion murder,,,progress


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...




What is 9 months and 3 days??


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Just rewrite what he said.   That is pathetic.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


are you ever going to clarify your claim that all men are willing to drug and rape women???


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Since I never said that, I feel no need to clarify it.

I don't consider rape to be included when I said men will use every trick in the book.   Rape is forcibly taking it.   So is drugging women.

And just because I used the masculine pronoun does not men I am accusing all men.

But, once again, you simply rewrite what someone says to make it what you want it to be.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


doping and rape are a trick whether you agree or not,,,

maybe itss just you that would do that and youre trying to include the rest of us to draw guilt away from you,,,

so as I said your claim is not true


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



No, doping and rape is forcefully taking what you want.    Tricking them into agreeing is different.

And to deny that men (not all men) use tricks, come-on lines, ect ect, to get in a woman's pants is simply ridiculous.    There are classes, book, videos and more on "How to Pick Up Women".   That is what I was referring to, despite your best efforts to claim otherwise.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> *(CNN)*A Georgia lawmaker is proposing a law that would make it an "aggravated assault" for men to have sex without a condom, and would require men to obtain permission from their sexual partner before seeking a prescription for V....a or similar erectile dysfunction drugs.
> 
> Democratic minority whip Dar'shun Kendrick announced her "testicular bill of rights" in a tweet on Monday, noting she'd instructed an aide to draft a bill.
> 
> ...



Comparing abortion to a vasectomy is beyond stupid.

And before any of you idiots jump down my throat I am not anti abortion.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 19, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > *(CNN)*A Georgia lawmaker is proposing a law that would make it an "aggravated assault" for men to have sex without a condom, and would require men to obtain permission from their sexual partner before seeking a prescription for V....a or similar erectile dysfunction drugs.
> ...



I think the entire bill is simply an attempt to draw attention to some issues.   It is not intended to actually pass.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


isnt the truth more like a few men would use any trick???

 maybe you just hang out with the wrong group of men,,,


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Yes that's obvious but it doesn't have to be stupid


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



A few?   There are a few in almost every bar on a friday & saturday night.

Do you think the majority of women get abortions?


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 19, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



But being stupid gets it the attention they want.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


It gets them attention for being stupid not for making any valid arguments


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



You don't think there are a few men trying to pick up women in almost every bar on a Friday & Saturday night?    LOL!    Okey dokey then.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 19, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



No argument from me on that.  But attention is attention.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


so now its a few men,,I can agree with that


----------



## Vastator (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Have you ever been murdered? No? Then till you have been murder, is everyone’s business. Deal with it...


----------



## Vastator (Mar 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Could you be more condescending, patronizing, and demeaning toward women;  than your last two posts? Give me a fucking break. We aren’t talking about helpless little victims that need to be coddled. We’re talking about fully functional sentient beings who fought tooth and nail for “equal rights”. Give them to them. That includes taking responsibility for their actions. Responsibility doesn’t mean they get to kill someone in order to avoid the responsibility of their actions. %99 percent of them know exactly what the fuck they’re doing, and they know full well the potential consequences. Quit enabling murder, by “blaming” the man for her wanton, meretricious behavior. It’s demeaning to women. And unbecoming of you...


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



The first time I said "There are a few in almost every bar on a friday & saturday night."

Then I said "You don't think there are a few men trying to pick up women in almost every bar on a Friday & Saturday night?"


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


this is what you first said that I said wasnt true


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Its not yours either.  Mind your own business.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





spoken like a dedicated baby killer


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2019)

Vastator said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I repeat , its none of yours business.  Move to Saudi Arabia if you both want to live in a theocracy, and take your bible with you and preach the word of God there, and it will be the end of you guys.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



what is 9 months and 3 days,  you skirted around the question many times.  So what do you mean?


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




you ever heard of safe haven laws???


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


has nothing to do with god


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Yes but your stating 9 months and 3 days have nothing to do with safe haven.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Is SA a theocracy, yes it is, move there is you want to live in one.  Ate you aware that the only reason you are Christian instead of a Muslim is where you were born and who to?


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


dont tell me what to do with my own body


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




you are one dumb ****,,,

in most states a women can within 3 days of birth dump the child at any of several places and relinquish her responsibilities as mother,,,so thats 9 months and 3 days to decide she doest want it

I say give men that same option,,,its all about equal rights isnt it???


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Now you understand!


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



No its not, since the man does not carry a child for ? 40 weeks.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




 but its not your body being murdered, its your childs body


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


your right its not the same cause the man has no choice while the women has all the choice

so all that equal rights is just bullshit,,,you want special rights cause youre a murderous bitch,,,


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



once again, its none of you business what some woman you do not even know, and even if you did, gets an abortion or not.

Just like its none of my business if you smoke  cigs or are a male slut or overweight and don't exercise even though  you are killing yourself,


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




if she intends on murdering someone it is


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



So you are the policeman of the US.  You will never change my mine, I am pro choice. I believed in Separation of Church and State.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




then why dont men have a choice???

and it has nothing to do with the church,,,

and there is no such thing as separation of church and state anyway


----------



## Vastator (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Yep. And genetics handily proves that an unborn child is NOT your body.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


There can be no principled argument made for singular authority; yet shared responsibility. Nor can authority, thus responsibility be transferred to another; without the consent of that other. It’s pretty basic...


----------



## Vastator (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


How convenient that you Left killing people off of the list...


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> adding that her proposal "really is to draw attention to what I think is an absurdity."


ROFLMFAO

Draw attention to HER absurdity 


Penelope said:


> A Georgia lawmaker is proposing a law that would make it an "aggravated assault" for men to have sex without a condom,


Let’s propose a law that would make it mandatory 
for sexually active females to be on birth control...
Otherwise, they will be charged with gross negligence 
and can not use willful ignorance as their defense 

They will be required to show documentation to men,
as proof they are using some sort of birth control
as well as, sign a form that confirms they had done so


Penelope said:


> DNA testing at the sixth week of pregnancy to determine paternity, as well as requirements for the father to make immediate child support payments.


After DNA testing determines paternity, if it is proven
that the female wasn’t on birth control after all
or had not properly maintained birth control protection 

She will be required to make immediate
“Your the daddy” payments to the sperm donor


Penelope said:


> It would also ban vasectomy procedures in the state.


It would also ban females from having abortions,
if the sperm donor wishes to raise the child


Penelope said:


> Finally, her bill would also introduce a 24-hour waiting period for men to buy any porn or sex toys in Georgia.


Finally, there would be a 24 hour waiting period
before females can have more dick, since they last had dick

Females will also be required to sign a consent form 
that states she is with xx of her own free will
then, a disclosure form which provides all available info...

Who she’s meeting, where, time, nature of visit
if either party is married, if they are co workers...etc

If you idiots want to take it there, have at it

Hey...it’s only fair!


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2019)

Once again, its no ones business who gets an abortion or not and this goes for Keepitreal, and by the way how do you know Trump never paid for an abortion??

 You don't.

 You are backing a female serial assaulter, a man who was a playboy as evidence by his several affairs, a compulsive liar, and a anti veteran, so take that to the bank.  Your holier than thou attitude and you backing Trump means only one thing, YOU are a HUGE hypocrite.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Once again, its no ones business who gets an abortion or not and this goes for Keepitreal, and by the way how do you know Trump never paid for an abortion??
> 
> You don't.
> 
> You are backing a female serial assaulter, a man who was a playboy as evidence by his several affairs, a compulsive liar, and a anti veteran, so take that to the bank.  Your holier than thou attitude and you backing Trump means only one thing, YOU are a HUGE hypocrite.


its not about trump or you baby killer,,,we want to stop the senseless murder of children


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, its no ones business who gets an abortion or not and this goes for Keepitreal, and by the way how do you know Trump never paid for an abortion??
> ...



They you might as well go to Yemen.  Then again I imagine its only white women, because black women who have unwed babies are called "welfare moms" by you godly people.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

being b


Penelope said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


being black isnt what makes a welfare mom,,,your claiming that makes you a racist too

and maybe its you that should leave


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> and by the way how do you know Trump never paid for an abortion??


ROFLMFAO 

WHAT WHORE WANTS TO KILL THE GOOSE
THAT LAYS THE GOLDEN EGG

He’s a playboy...evident of his numerous affairs...
WHAT DOES THAT SAY ABOUT THE FEMALES 
FUCKING AROUND WITH HIM

THEY DONT CARE...
It’s all about the Benjamin’s baby!


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > and by the way how do you know Trump never paid for an abortion??
> ...



You all about backing serial playboy, male slut, ? pedophile, even had an affair months after his wife gave birth.

You are right , its all about money.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Once again, its no ones business who gets an abortion or not and this goes for Keepitreal, and by the way how do you know Trump never paid for an abortion??
> 
> You don't.
> 
> You are backing a female serial assaulter, a man who was a playboy as evidence by his several affairs, a compulsive liar, and a anti veteran, so take that to the bank.  Your holier than thou attitude and you backing Trump means only one thing, YOU are a HUGE hypocrite.


Wrongo! Murder, of anyone is all of societies business. Whether you like it, or not.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, its no ones business who gets an abortion or not and this goes for Keepitreal, and by the way how do you know Trump never paid for an abortion??
> ...



Well put them in jail then.  Gee you can't can you, its the law of the land.  See we do not live in a theocracy.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


its a bad law we intend on changing


----------



## Vastator (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


No one cares about a theocracy... Except maybe you. As you’re the only one bringing up. Repeatedly...
 As far jail goes... Well... Slavery used to be legal too... But those nosy busybodies wouldn’t mind “their own business”; now would they?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I mind my own business, where as pro lifers do not mind theirs.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Sure we do. Right up to the point we see an innocent about to get murdered. Killing another person isn’t “minding your own business”. As for butting in when we see children being murdered? It’s called civic duty, and basic humanity.


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> You all about backing serial playboy, male slut, ? pedophile, even had an affair months after his wife gave birth


ROFLMFAO 

Who is spreading their legs for men with money...
SLUTS

Pedophile...I don’t think so bitch

A slut who fucks and sucks for a living,
knew he was married and his wife just had a baby

Stop blaming guys for females spreading their legs willy nilly


----------



## Crixus (Mar 19, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> More liberal idiocy.
> 
> Is this from a relative of AOC?




Name says it all.  “ Dar'shun Kendrick”. Basically the black equivalent of the stupid blue haired old lady of both parties who screw everything up.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



So what are you going to do if you just happen in an abortion clinic and see a doctor doing an abortion. What are you going to do?


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




now thats a stupid question


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



You are a hypocrite, the worst kind.  He might be he was friends with what was his name the pedophile in florida? Epstein?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Why , you want it to be your business.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




youre thinking of bill clinton,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


because you dont just walk into an abortion room unless youre there to kill a baby or have your baby killed


----------



## Penelope (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



So do you approve of bombing them?


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


no,,,,


----------



## Vastator (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


So... You disapprove of murdering people? In abortion clinics no less?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



*He might be he was friends with what was his name the pedophile in florida? Epstein? *

Hey, you leave Bill Clinton out of this!!


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> You are a hypocrite, the worst kind. He might be he was friends with what was his name the pedophile in florida? Epstein?


SO WAS BILL CLINTON...HE MIGHT BE A PEDOPHILE TOO


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> You are a hypocrite, the worst kind.


Based on my response that triggered you....
How so?


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 19, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


where did you go bud???


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 20, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I spent time with my girlfriend, and then went to bed.   Did you miss me?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 20, 2019)

Penelope said:


> I think if a man has sex without a condom he needs to
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Yes because we all know that two wrongs make it right. 
So instead of improving the nation, progressing beyond past ills - we should just play get back at ya all the time.
  Leftist ideology, class 101 - day 1


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 20, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LIAR,,,


----------



## Penelope (Mar 20, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I think if a man has sex without a condom he needs to
> ...



So you agree the newer abortion laws are wrong.  Are you pro choice?


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 20, 2019)

Penelope said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


ITS YOU THATS NOT PRO CHOICE,,,


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 20, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Liar?    LOL!   Too funny.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 20, 2019)

The democrat socialists are finally coming out of the political closet and it ain't a pretty picture.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Mar 21, 2019)

Penelope said:


> *(CNN)*A Georgia lawmaker is proposing a law that would make it an "aggravated assault" for men to have sex without a condom, and would require men to obtain permission from their sexual partner before seeking a prescription for V....a or similar erectile dysfunction drugs.
> 
> Democratic minority whip Dar'shun Kendrick announced her "testicular bill of rights" in a tweet on Monday, noting she'd instructed an aide to draft a bill.
> 
> ...



As a Georgia voter I'd like to see this bill get debated alongside bills to restrict abortion.  If I were a legislator I'd look at both bills and propose:

1)  If a man is supposed to pay for a child, he has 50 percent of the benefits (like custody and / or visitation)

2)  If women want to make that silly ass argument about their bodies, my legislation would basically say - your body, your baby, your problem.  See how many females engage in sex outside of marriage with that hanging over their head

3) Throw those things into a bill and there are some doable things in both the bills regulating abortions and the testicular bill of limitations (it ain't about rights.)  Let's work it out in the Georgia legislature.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 23, 2019)

Penelope said:


> *(CNN)*A Georgia lawmaker is proposing a law that would make it an "aggravated assault" for men to have sex without a condom, !




I  wonder if this broad attacks her own father for not using a rubber?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > *(CNN)*A Georgia lawmaker is proposing a law that would make it an "aggravated assault" for men to have sex without a condom, !
> ...



She's so dumb, when she was born, the doctor slapped her mother.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Mar 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > *(CNN)*A Georgia lawmaker is proposing a law that would make it an "aggravated assault" for men to have sex without a condom, !
> ...



She should sue him for not having used one if it turns out he didn't..  You do realize that she's a mistake from a busted rubber presupposing one was used.  Right?


----------

